# help!!!



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

My goat is in labor! All that is out is the head. Should feet be out? Nothing Is happening when she pushes


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

What do i do?


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Pray because I don't know what to do! Sorry!


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Bumping thread for help!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I am not an expert but this is what I would do:

Wash your hands and reach in around the baby you'll want to the legs and bring them to the front and then when she pushes you pull hope this helps.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

I am roaming the internet right now!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes wash up real good take off any jewlry.
Find at least one front leg;hoook your finger around the knee to bring it up & out.
When doe pshes you pull in downward motion.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Call me - 509-499-5828 if baby isn't out or text me your number and I'll call u


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh yeah and pop the bubble around the head and clear the air way I believe. Good luck!


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

I think it's to far out to push back in to bring the front hooves out with it,you may need to gently pull and try to stretch her her a bit. When she pushes you pull but carefully.If she's not pushing you need together her going by pulling.Others with more knowledge will be on soon.But I know you need to get the baby out and get the sac of its head and clean out its mouth and nose asap


----------



## gmsoap (Sep 14, 2012)

reach in around the head and feel for babies....when you feel the leg, bring it out CAREFULLY!! make sure to cup it on your hand so you don't tear the mom. Gently pull with contractions. You can also pop the bubble and wipe the kids head off so he can breath, but if you do that you have to hang onto the head so it doesn't slip back in.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

As far as I can tell, you will need to go in along the baby's neck and find each front leg and pull them foward to the normal presentation. Of course you MUST wear gloves and sanitize everything and do penicillin afterwards. but you should probably do this quickly if you want to save the baby.


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/kidding.htm#assisting

Make sure your nails are trimmed short. You are definitely going to have to assist. Have someone help hold her, and she's going to holler like heck, but you much do it.

You can start with just inserting a finger or two and work your way from there. Find the front legs and bring them forward. When she pushes you pull...

She will need an antibiotic after delivery since you went in to assist.


----------



## MollyLue9 (Oct 14, 2012)

Thank God you have these wonderful and experienced people here to help you!


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

Reposting so it doesn't get lost... Call Allison!

Call me - 509-499-5828 if baby isn't out or text me your number and I'll call u
__________________
Allison Spacek
South Land Ranch TX
Orange Grove, TX
http://www.SouthLandRanchTX.com
[email protected]


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

how long has she been like this yes feet should be right there too but you have to look very careful in the sack sometimes its hard to tell it looks like bright white and the are more rounded if she hasnt pushed in quite a while you may have to assist her in her contractions you cant just pull unless there is a contraction and you can pull hard just gentle and hold the baby until the next one so the baby doesnt go back in if hooves are for sure back you will probably have to gently push baby back in and try to manouver the hooves tward the front I am not and expert by any means but this is what i would do if it was mine as long as i have given her plenty of time on her own and know for sure she cant do it any more maybe some one else will chime in soon who is more experienced just didnt want you to be left hanging let us know how its going


----------



## gmsoap (Sep 14, 2012)

do not push the baby back in if you have popped the sack!!! and you do not necessarily have to get both legs....sometimes just one is enough to help it slip out.


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

When pulling with the contractions, pull down towards the doe's feet.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Call Allison! You dont need gloves just do it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have delivered babies with no hooves forward.....you must work with moms body..never pull until she pushes and be gentle!!..when she stops you stop..and remember with babies head out and cleaned off there is time...breath....work with mom...be calm...you can do it : )


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Anything happen yet?


----------



## gmsoap (Sep 14, 2012)

happybleats said:


> I have delivered babies with no hooves forward.....you must work with moms body..never pull until she pushes and be gentle!!..when she stops you stop..and remember with babies head out and cleaned off there is time...breath....work with mom...be calm...you can do it : )


Yes....we have had a doe with the baby's head out and dried for about 3 hrs. It was not ideal, but he was simply too big to come out. We and another experienced breeder worked with him and were finally able to get one leg out and that was enough to get him out. He was very weak, but quickly recovered. So don't freak out....just get him cleaned off.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

OK guys I'm back and all is good!! mamas and babies! Can i start off by saying WHEW I NEED A DRINK?! lol 
so Sunshine has been in the (only one we have! ) kidding pen for a few days now. I've been worrying myself sick waiting on her to have her babies!! I also have a smaller white goat (her name is cotton) who i knew was pregnant but didn't know was anywhere close to kidding! 
well me and the hubby went and bought 7 new goats this morning. 1 Billy and 6 Nannies. They are all 4 months old. We have been waiting to bring these babies home for months! As we were unloading them the Billy got loose and ran off in the woods behind our house. My husband and I chased that goat all day! literally for hours. At one point he ran across the 4lane into a swamp. Semi trucks stopped honking the horn. Cars dodging this goat. My husband fell in a mud hole (by far the funniest thing I've ever seen) by this point we lost him for good. He got to far. We went around the neighborhood (we live in A small town) giving ppl our phone numbers and telling them to call if anybody sees a "roaming" goat. Called local vet clinics incase any body turned him in. We had pretty much just gave up hope that we would ever see him again. We already had a date night planned and baby sitter in line. (we have 3 kids of our own and we never get date nights) so we went ahead and went. We couldn't even enjoy ourselves for thinking about our new baby billy that ran away earlier today. When we got home we decided to go to the barn and check on the goats before we went inside. It sounded like every goat in the barn was dying when we pulled up! There was a goat down in the distance yelling so my husband took of bc he thought one might have its head stuck in the fence. Well Mr. Houdini (who earned his name! ) came back!! and was trying to get in the fence. My husband finally caught him and got him back in. As i walked into the barn i noticed sunshine had company in her stall with her! TWINS! beautiful and perfect. Still a little slimy. 2 little bucklings  Mom was up and doing well herself. Then i turned my attention to the other hollering nanny (cotton) who was laying on the barn floor behind a feeding trough not moving blood everywhere! My first thought was something had got her and she was dying! We moved the trough and there was a head!! I have no idea how long she had been pushing. I sat down with her and let her push a few times with in probably 30 mins. Nothing was happening. I could tell she was just completely exhausted. Poor girl. So i tried feeling around it was so tight i couldn't get any further than my fingers in. She would try to push against me everytime i tried pulling or pushing the baby back in. Neither was working. So we packed her up and called the vet. She had to give her an epidural to relax her so she could get her hand in far enough to get the front legs out. She gave us a warning that the baby probably wouldn't make it. Its head was really swollen. Then out she pulls baby #2!! Yep twins again! All 4 bucklings 
Cotton&rsquo;s babies seem to be a little smaller than sunshine&rsquo;s so maybe she was a little early. Cotton still isn't standing so we are having to roll her over on her side to let the babies nurse. They aren't eating "well" but are some what latching on when we put them to the teat. Cotton hasn't paid much attention to either baby but I'm hoping as the epidural wears off and she settles down from all the trauma she will let them nurse. Its 11:00pm here now and the hubby is staying at the barn until cotton is standing and nursing babies. Then we will take turns through the night. 
Sorry to talk everyone's ears off! Its been an exhausting day for everyone. I'm a newbie and this is my first kidding experience. One I'll never forget! Lol 
Thank you everybody for all your help advice and prayers!! I for sure will post pics of all the new babies tomorrow!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Y'all weren't kiddin about the does code of honor!! Ha


----------



## fainthearted (Feb 28, 2012)

WOW sounds like a CRAZY night:thumbup:. Glad all turned out alright, Congrats:grouphug:for you for your long night.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thank you! Looks like cottons babies are going to be bottle babies....she won't nurse them at all. She is finally standing.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Sheesh, crazy night! Glad everybody is okay and your buckling came back


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Glad everyone is alright!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like you need another date night : ) glad everything turned out..


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Congrats to your momma's and kudos to you and your hubby! Hope you went and had that Drink you both deserve it....


----------



## newbygoatmama (Oct 19, 2012)

congrats


----------

